# Hygrozyme For Soil Or Soiless



## jmansweed (Oct 21, 2009)

After years of successfull growing I recently posted about our "secret weapons". I mentioned Hygrozyme as mine. As I'm sure your all computer savy I won't post some article about it's benefits but try and explain the real results I've had using it over the years. Breifly explained however, Hygrozyme is an enzymatic formula used in addition to some of your regular feeding programs. It was developed by a company named Sipco, a bio-tech company specializing in non-toxic bateria-free enzyme cleaning solutions. After years of research they developed this solution. It is an enzymatic solution loaded w/ complex chains of amino acids. In saying that, heres what results I've found and how I got them.

I've always leaned to organics when growing Marijuana, and have found not only better production but also higher quality smoke when using them. I'm a commercial grower and constantly look for the edge or the more effecient way to produce quality product. Some time ago I did some head to head research regarding various organic and chemical blend nute applications. Botanicare, Earthjuice, Foxfarm, Neptunes harvest, Alaskan Fish Fert, Dyna-gro and more recently General Organics were some of the names involved. I also used additives on some plants within my tests. Things like Mega-gro, Green-fuse and Hygrozyme. Every detail was documented. Things like color, general health, plant wieght, overall potency, hieght etc were measured and recorded. Even foliage weight to determine which products produced more bud to leaf ratio was written down. The nute results are meant for another thread but the benefits of Hygrozyme were the most apparent detail within the entire test. I used the same Pro-mix medium in 5 gallon pots for all plants of the same genetic mother. Out of 2 cycles of 4 different nute programs, and 96 plants, the tallest most productive of each program contained Hygrozyme. Not merely the tallest, biggest producers but the quality and health was better also. This was mostly the case with strictly organic nutes. Earthjuice in particular was effected positively. The plants simply used the nutes more effectively, in fact, the largest plants required less over-all food as the Hygrozyme asisted in breaking the organic material and increased the speed chemical reactions occured within the substrate. Root health appeared more vigorus on these plants as well, one beautiful thing about Hygrozyme is your ppm count will not rise with use, it has virtually no effect on ph. Literally with more available to them the plants just thrived. When flowering the results are most apparent. The stigma growth was twice the size, and plants required stakes much earlier and buds were far more swollen and dence. Crystalization was increased 2 fold. Again, the Hygrozyme simply made the bloom nutes more available and the plant used them more effectively and again, less of them. As mentioned earlier I used pro-mix so no nutes were in the medium. My mother plants however, are grown in actual organic soil, a 50/50 mix Black gold Sunshine mix #4 and Flower power with some dolomite. I simply add ph balenced water with Hygrozyme and they show vigorous growth - infact after 2 months each "mother" churns out 30+ clones with no added nutes ever in 7 gallon buckets besides whats available in the soil. 

Hygrozyme, when applied properly produced an avg. 2.74 oz per plant vs. 2.20 oz with-out. Plants were an avg. of 5.8 inches taller, and 5.7 inches wider in dia., stalk width was 1/3 wider and plants were over-all heavier. These are just some actual #s I recorded, and results were the same regardless of nutes I added besides the chem blends. Although I'm pro-organic, the chems did not benefit significantly. Because of it's ability to help break organic material, organics obviously works fantastic with this additive. The medium remains clean, bacteria free and loaded with available nutes. 

As far as application rates it really depends on substrate, nutes and strain. Broadly recommended in an 11 week cycle or so. I'd begin with 2.5 mil through-out week 1 and 2 (week 1 being a rooted clone stage). Week 3 to 4 (veg stage) I would increase to 5 ml. Flowering weeks 5 to 7 I'd increase from 7 to 10 mil and week 8 should decrease back to 5ml. Weeks 9 to 11 should get very little to none. Later use of Hygrozyme in flowering cycles makes residual nirogen available and can extend flowering times so be cautious. It's pricey but truely worth the investment. I can't recommend it enough. Let me know if you have some questions. I'll try and post some pics soon of comparisons grows. Thanks


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 21, 2009)

:rofl: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jmansweed (Oct 21, 2009)

Well Aplaisia I never thought of enzymes when it comes to squirming in my chair - I suppose it makes sence. As far as determining the maximum soil saturation application I used good old trial and error and detailed notes. Seafood and shellfish based nutes required less overall Hygrozyme and avoiding overfertilization was more of an issue initially. As Hygrozyme increases nute absorbtion and these type of nutes are typically broken down enzymatically previously to application you can see why. Things based with alfalfa meal, oat bran, and bat guano type products benefited the most. It took some time to develope a good balence with my nutes while still providing typical flowering times and predictable harvests. The above mentioned numbers however, are a fantastic starting point for most organic nute scheduales. Any more I found can increase absorbtion of residual nutes and create some unpredictable growth particularily during  late flowering. When properly applied it is spectacular stuff imo.........


----------



## jmansweed (Oct 22, 2009)

The air sounds real interesting to me also. I've been thinking about it for some time. Seems that more air, more microbial life, and healthier roots will only result in one thing - higher production/quality. Your mix sounds heady man, let me know how it works - the oat bran and alfalfa meal are great additions - highly recommended.


----------



## jmansweed (Oct 22, 2009)

I had a guy on another forum ask a few questions about beneficials bacteria and fungi and they're relasionship w/ enzymes etc. He used AN Pirahna and Tarantula and wanted to also combine Hygrozyme. Thought you'd find it interesting:

I've used many AN products, including Pirahna, and can't deny the benefits. I have not experimented w/ the Tarantula but am familiar with the additive. One serious benefit to bacteria is it's ability to create life-giving oxygen creating an "atmosphere" plant roots thrive in. Certain species of bacteria that live on the roots of plants actually "fix" nitrogen from the air, convert it to plant food, and feed the plants with essential plant nutrients. These products in a sence are similar to the introduction of enzyme's to the substrate/soil as in Hygrozyme. Not only are amino acids added with the addition of hygrozyme (similar to the simple DNA/RNA make up of bacteria) but when products are broken down oxygen is released into the substrate. I did find faster rates of absorbtion using enzymes than anything else and my plants seemed to benefit more from the additive than any bacteria or beneficial fungi I've used. I'm not 100% on the practicality of using all three products but can't say I've actually tried and recorded it. I do know that one of Hygrozyme's strong points is the fact that in organic situations you can maintain a "true" soil structure with a natural balance of bacteria vs fungi. Many beneficial bacteria's fully colonize your root sysytem essentially crowding out fungi and other forms of bacteria - beneficial and non-beneficial. This results in "healthy" plant root systems, however, does not constitute a healthy substrate or diverse micro-bioligy. Non-diverse substrates can lead to "typical" life systems resulting in specific pest infiltration and disease suseptability. This does contadict the benefits of bacteria, that claim "healthier" roots and higher resistance to disease but the diseases that can make it into the plant prove disasterous because the plants immune system has relied so heavily on the bacteria and/or fungi to fend off intrusive life forms that a diverse immune system was never needed and developed within the plant. Much in the way your body developes resistance to disease by creating anti-bodies a diverse soil structure will increase a plants ability to fend off all diseases and pests. Hygrozyme does not colonize the root system or add any bacteria or fungi to the soil. It creates a more sterile and productive environment from the current available nutes and material in your medium already. As mentioned, the benefits of benificial bacteria can't be ignored, but I think some of you will have greater success trying the Hygrozyme. If you have the time, I would test them individualy and all three items together - could be some nice results.............I'm obviously interested......thanks


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 23, 2009)

HI Jman...

I was given a Hygrozyme sample a couple of months ago and I've been using it in my grow and I've been very happy with the results as well.  I grow organically and I mentioned to my hydro store dude that I reuse my soil and he told me Hygrozyme is great for turning any remaining old root matter into food for my plants...   Thanks for the post...  I've been happy with what I've been seeing but haven't done any A/B comparisons as of yet.

Peace!


----------



## meds4me (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you everyone ! I just switched from soil to coco and am having a bad time of it..... Been looking for "something" to help in nute uptake as the coco seems to hold on to it. ...?


----------



## umbra (Oct 23, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone ! I just switched from soil to coco and am having a bad time of it..... Been looking for "something" to help in nute uptake as the coco seems to hold on to it. ...?


mycorrhizal fungi, organics in coco works quite well.


----------



## fort collins ak-47 (Oct 28, 2009)

hygrozyme is a grain/malt based fermentation.this is why it smells like beer that is flat.as a note beer bubbled tea's work great as an enzyme addy.you do have to use high quality beer,bubble for 24 hours.r.o. water rec'd.you can then add your compost tea addy's to the bucket for another 24 hours.

2 day tea. 

cannot give anyone a strict recipe so experiment.just remember to use a high quality dark,amber,or cloudy wheat beer.peace


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 29, 2009)

fort collins ak-47 said:
			
		

> hygrozyme is a grain/malt based fermentation.this is why it smells like beer that is flat.as a note beer bubbled tea's work great as an enzyme addy.you do have to use high quality beer,bubble for 24 hours.r.o. water rec'd.you can then add your compost tea addy's to the bucket for another 24 hours.
> 
> 2 day tea.
> 
> cannot give anyone a strict recipe so experiment.just remember to use a high quality dark,amber,or cloudy wheat beer.peace



Good info FC...  NICE!

I like the idea of giving my gals some beer...  lol...  Perhaps a rich amber Fat Tire or a nice cloudy bottle of Blue Moon?  Hmmmm....

Thanks!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 22, 2013)

Also as Jman mentioned nitrogen fixing bacterias. Azos is a great additive. Its a nitrogen fixing bacteria. i use it with good results. IMO


----------

